# New additions



## weberhaus

I am supper happy to welcome to a few new working boys 

Akim zo Ziaru Zvv2 from the Czech breeding kennel. 2 Year old large male. Will be working him to gain IPO titles in the USA and also maybe play a little PSA..

SG Togo aites Bohemia Zvv1 Czech import is 4 years old and working to gain IPO titles here in the USA and we are happy so far to have and really loves his old lines.

V- Arek von der wedeme IPO3 KKL is a large male from DDR lines imported from Germany He is such a nice boy and also hope to be able to work on more titles here in the USA.


----------



## Rosy831

Congratz! I know you are so proud of those handsome boys, I hope they make a great addition! That last picture is awesome!


----------



## weberhaus

Thanks Arek is a big dork. LOL her is always so happy this is him just playing


----------



## Rosy831

Besides my own of course  Arek has to be the prettiest fella I have seen, and I know that pictures don't do justice!


----------



## Sabis mom

Arek is gorgeous! I saw him on your website and just fell in love. Great additions, all of them.


----------

